# Montgomery County



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Get out and start Shroomin boys and girls, I just picked eight yellow morels in my first 15 minutes today in Trotwood!


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## buckeyechuck (May 4, 2014)

Found over 30 Yellow Sponge in Huber Heights today


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice! This could be a fantastic week if it doesn't get too hot and zap em!


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

We found over a pound of nice big morels today in Moraine area, north side of abandoned roadway, beneath a dying elm, moist ground. (13 total, tallest was 8")

Found a few spikes on a southfacing field edge beneath some honeysuckle.

Found none inside the woods; not even on south-facing slopes


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Joe and Julie, is your last name Arnold? Do we know each other through Megan Richards? 

This is Joe, Hannah's Fiancé. 

I saw a reply to one of my posts for Montgomery County and thought maybe it was you guys... 

If not, well then happy hunting Joe and Julie!


----------

